# Nên mua đèn ngủ gốm sứ hay đèn chùm phòng ngủ?



## gomsubaokhanh (16/12/21)

Một không gian thư giãn sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng giúp tái tạo năng lượng cho những ngày tiếp theo. Nhiều người chăm chút sức khỏe và đời sống tinh thần bằng cách kiến tạo không gian bằng đèn chùm phòng ngủ hoặc các loại đèn ngủ khác.


Thị trường ngày ngay có vô số các dạng đèn ngủ với mẫu mã, kiểu dáng khác nhau. Trong đó, đèn chùm phòng ngủ và đèn ngủ gốm sứ được nhiều người lựa chọn và phân vân. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ đưa ra so sánh giữa hai loại đèn ngủ để giúp bạn lựa chọn loại đèn đúng nhu cầu mình nhất.

Lợi ích của việc sử dụng đèn ngủ

Mang lại giấc ngủ ngon và sâu

Ánh sáng của các loại đèn ngủ thường nhẹ dịu, không bị chói nhờ màu sắc tự nhiên. Đặc biệt, các dòng ánh sáng vàng được khoa học chứng minh giúp dễ đi vào giấc ngủ, cải thiện thời gian và chất lượng giấc ngủ.






Bên cạnh đó, sử dụng đèn ngủ giúp bạn đỡ mắc các tật khúc xạ do sử dụng đồ điện tử trong bóng tối.

Kiến tạo không gian ấm áp, thư thái

Một căn phòng tràn ngập ánh sáng nhẹ nhàng giúp tạo nên một không gian ấm áp, yên bình. Điều này là vô cùng cần thiết trong nhịp sống nhanh, xô bồ và biết bao căng thẳng. Chúng giúp ta lấy lại tinh thần và năng lượng cho ngày làm việc hôm sau.

Bên cạnh đó, nếu chọn đúng loại đèn ngủ, chúng còn có khả năng biến không gian trở nên độc đáo, ấn tượng.
Thể hiện cái tôi của chủ nhân

Phòng ngủ là không gian riêng tư. Việc lựa chọn đèn chùm phòng ngủ, đèn gốm hay bất cứ loại đèn nào khác sẽ phản ánh được cá tính cũng như phong cách của chủ sở hữu. Mỗi loại đèn bàn sẽ đem đến vẻ mới lạ riêng cho từng căn phòng.

Ưu điểm đèn chùm phòng ngủ và đèn ngủ gốm sứ
Nếu bạn còn đang phân vân lựa chọn đèn chùm phòng ngủ hay đèn ngủ gốm sứ cho căn phòng của mình. Hãy cùng phân tích những ưu điểm của đèn chùm trang trí phòng ngủ và đèn ngủ gốm sứ ngay dưới đây.

Ưu điểm của đèn chùm phòng ngủ

Kiểu dáng sang trọng: Đèn chùm thường được sử dụng trong phòng khách đem đến vẻ sang trọng, đẳng cấp. Đèn có nhiều kiểu dáng đa dạng, tạo sự hài hòa cho không gian từ đèn chùm phòng ngủ hiện đại, cổ điển, tân cổ điển, phong cách Châu u.

Đa dạng chủng loại, giá tiền: Thị trường hiện nay có nhiều loại đèn chùm phòng ngủ giá rẻ cho đến cao cấp cho quý khách lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên cần chú ý đến chất lượng đèn.

Xem thêm: Đèn nào tốt hơn: Đèn ngủ gốm sứ và đèn chùm phòng ngủ?


----------

